# Santa Isabel Breeder Question



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a trio of SIs that are living in a tank that is not exactly conducive for breeding. I get eggs often but every time I pull them they go bad. So I am going to let the parents deposit the tads first from now on. 

Would a deli cup work for SIs? I just want to avoid drowning.

Like this:


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes just make sure its secure so it doesnt tip over when they stand on the edge or your tad might get dumped out.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

What's the footprint of their closure?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I would say around 20" x 12", not positive on the length


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Bury it down into the substrate a bit so that it doesn't tipped keep the water level to about 3/4 of an inch. Put a branch and some leaves to allow for climbing out. They should have a problem climbing out. I catch mine occasionally taking a dip in the pond which is the same depth water wise but about 3-4 inches deep into the bottom. They have no problems getting out. And they lay eggs constantly. Good luck


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a group of SI as well, and i use a small clear ashtray for their water dish and they deposit tads in there weekly. I always see the frogs around the dish. Why pull them when they will do the work for you..lol Also the ashtray makes it very easy to transport the tads to a rearing container.

pat


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

When I had SIs, I just used lids from peanut butter jars.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Gamble said:


> When I had SIs, I just used lids from peanut butter jars.


I do the same.

Also, as far as an enclosure not conducive to breeding.....if it keeps them alive....it is conducive to breeding with these guys.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Got that right Greg. They lay eggs all the time, but what I meant was that because all my plants are ferns, the eggs they lay on any of the leaves eventually fall off and are left behind. I think the other female might be getting to the eggs as well.

Now that the tank is grown in, however, I hope the coverage helps protect the next round of clutches. Super excited!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with GP dynamite. But some cuttings of pothos can make your viv more conducive for egg laying and breeding. My Epips also lay on the leaves of bromeliads.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I got some Philodendron leaves I'm moving from my empty 75 to the tank. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

mydumname said:


> I do the same.
> 
> Also, as far as an enclosure not conducive to breeding.....if it keeps them alive....it is conducive to breeding with these guys.


Who do you think I got the idea from!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Gamble said:


> Who do you think I got the idea from!


Haha, I thought so, but didn't remember if I told you that.


----------

